# Felt is on the way!



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2015)

We'll have felt pads in stock next week sometime. This is real good stuff - I sprung for the best. I'll post when it arrives. :cool2:

Oh and we'll have felt de-burring blocks available as well.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome. Can't wait


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 14, 2015)

Cool, once the strops are available id like to order with some Cr-oxide and blade oil. Hard to find this stuff here.


----------



## KCMande (Mar 14, 2015)

Any strop bases on the way or just the felt? I would be interested in a base. Never got into stroping, I think it's about time I do.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 14, 2015)

KCMande said:


> Any strop bases on the way or just the felt? I would be interested in a base.




I have been wanting to do a base but I don't want to do the same old thing. I have some ideas for something different that I feel would be very useful but it's proving to be more complicated to get done than I had hoped so for the time being I have no plans to sell a strop base. 

FWIW, I wouldn't stay away from stropping just because of not having a base available to you. A simple block of wood with felt glued to it can work just great. Anyone who has been to one of my sharpening classes can tell you about this as that's what I use.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 14, 2015)

Our standard size felt pads will be 11" x 3" in either plain or magnet backed. 

The plain felt pad is meant to be glued to a substrate. Can be used as either a replacement or upgrade. 

The magnet backed version is compatible with any base that's got a steel plate or magnetic receptive material on it's face (top side) and also bases that are solid steel plates.


----------



## brianh (Mar 15, 2015)

Definitely getting one, great news, Dave!


----------



## Seth (Mar 15, 2015)

The magnetic block is great if you are into to polishing blades; just lay the knife on it for safety. Never cut yourself again at least on single bevels.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2015)

Oooooo....felt is in the house. I'll have it up on the site tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 17, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Oooooo....felt is in the house. I'll have it up on the site tomorrow afternoon.



Cool, just curious is it available in sizes other than 11"x3" as well?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Cool, just curious is it available in sizes other than 11"x3" as well?




No, not at this time, sorry.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 17, 2015)

I cant wait. I got a felt strop from you maybe a year and half ago or so, and it was seriously good stuff!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I cant wait. I got a felt strop from you maybe a year and half ago or so, and it was seriously good stuff!




Awesome - thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2015)

*Felt* is in stock. 

Due to the large number of in stock requests, as well as the small amount I actually got in, I thought it best to be fair and put a limit on 2 pads per customer. 

_*I do have more felt on order but have no idea when it will arrive._


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2015)

Update>

I've heard from India and I should be getting more felt in by the end of September/early October. As usual it'll be first come first served although I'm considering doing a pre-order this time to be fair as possible. What do you guys think about that? 

PS - I'll get diamond sprays in as well.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 2, 2015)

I would be interested in a couple of felt pads of that size.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 2, 2015)

I would definitely be interested, depending on how badly the aussie dollar tanks between now and then


----------



## KCMande (Sep 2, 2015)

I could use a couple of mag back felts


----------



## ecchef (Sep 3, 2015)

Dave, which abrasives do you recommend for use with these pads?


----------



## joetbn (Sep 3, 2015)

I would do a pre-order!


----------



## mark76 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dave, the link you provided above brings me to an empty page.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Dave, which abrasives do you recommend for use with these pads?




I've come to like diamond sprays. The new 3 micron (green) diamond spray I'm selling is my current favorite for felt. It really makes for a bitey edge yet isn't so aggressive as to create a burr and still allows for good push cutting.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2015)

mark76 said:


> Dave, the link you provided above brings me to an empty page.




Yeah that link is old.


----------



## mark76 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah that link is old.



It would be useful if you had a new one .


----------

